

Apple: The App Store is not for discovery - RobbieStats
http://robbieallen.com/2010/11/apple-the-app-store-is-not-for-discovery/

======
Zev
Well, yes. You still have to market your app. Apple won't do that for you.
They do give you some keywords that you can use to help searches, though.

And I can't begin to describe how much I loathe seeing page upon page of apps
that are largely made from the same boilerplate. Its a waste of space and
largely gets in the way of finding something useful.

~~~
RobbieStats
Of course we still have to market our apps, but you completely failed to see
my point. But that's ok.

Waste of what space?? It's not like more apps take up a scarce resource. They
need a better search interface (or you need better searching skills) if you
see a bunch of results that aren't relevant.

Imagine if Google took this approach?

~~~
Zev
Only so many apps are shown per page. You want 345 apps in the App Store.
Thats a good 300+ other companies/people right there that are affected by
this[1][2]. You seem to have forgotten that people can (and do) view apps by
release date.

Are you saying that your business is more important and has the right to
demand as much space as it wants, to the detriment of others? Every time you
want to submit an update or fix a bug?

1\. Assuming some people have multiple, unique apps in the category.

2\. Ignoring all the folks who are looking for something other than your app.

